
President Trump: What Does It Mean for Your Tax Bill? - crsmith
http://www.forbes.com/sites/anthonynitti/2016/11/09/president-trump-what-does-it-mean-for-your-tax-bill/?nowelcome&utm_source=FBPAGE&utm_medium=social&utm_content=650169697&utm_campaign=sprinklrForbesMainFB#3f48d5504b8b
======
crsmith
If you're an independent contractor, you'll pay a 15% rate on your income.
15%.

Also: "those earning less than $48,400 will experience an annual tax cut of
less than $400, while those earning in excess of $700,000 will walk away with
an average of an extra $215,000 per year." (That's probably assuming the 700k
is from business interests, not salary)

